# Dr. Voddie Baucham



## RamistThomist (May 31, 2007)

Has anybody listened to this guy? He speaks a lot on the Christian family and from what I have heard, he has a good, apologetic thrust to his preaching. I am going to try to find some audio on him.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 31, 2007)

I listened to this interview with him some time back. 

Why the SBC is losing it's people


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 31, 2007)

Hey came to my campus at the beginning of fall semester last year. I would easily say he was the best speaker we had this year... at least from the chapels I went to.

I do believe my pastor said that he was reformed in some sense. I thought he was great, I normally do not care much for the people my school brings, but he was definitely a good one.


----------



## bradofshaw (May 31, 2007)

He spoke at my college and gave a two day seminar when I was a senior. I thought he had good things to say, and like Joshuas experience with chapel speakers, he was leaps and bounds ahead of most of the ones who spoke at my school. I can't say I remember too much more than that though.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (May 31, 2007)

He spoke at one of the Piper conferences (can't remember which one). But you can download his talk from Piper's Desiring God site.


----------



## Gloria (May 31, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Has anybody listened to this guy? He speaks a lot on the Christian family and from what I have heard, he has a good, apologetic thrust to his preaching. I am going to try to find some audio on him.



He's pretty good. He's going to be at the American Vision conference coming up...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2007)

If I recall correctly he is also scheduled to be the speaker at the Founders Breakfast at the Southern Baptist Convention this summer.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2007)

I believe Dr. Baucham has also been one of the leaders behind the unsuccessful push to adopt resolutions the past couple of years to call on Southern Baptist parents to remove their children from public schools. 

Something that is sure to endear him to Jacob and Ryan and a few others here is the fact that he lists _The Real Lincoln_ as one of the 10 books that have shaped his thinking. 

http://www.voddiebaucham.org/Bio.html


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Jun 1, 2007)

After thinking a bit about him throughout the day, thanks to this post, I remembered him saying something along the lines of the men in the church all needing to strive for the virues listed by Paul concerning elders and deacons. Not that we should all try to be these, but rather, we have a tendency to save these goals for only those men in those positions. I must say, I think all of the guys on campus felt kinda small after that. He was spot on.

I can not quote him specifically as saying that, but it is what I recollect from when he came to my campus. Again, he was one of the few speakers we had in chapel that was definitely worth the time.

I know my pastor came up to our campus later that year when he was to speak at a pastor's conference... or SBC thing... or something. My pastor mentioned that Baucham was the only real reason to go to it.

Ok... what I am trying to say is that he is worth listening to.


----------

